# NANJING | Greenland Jinmao IFC | 500m | 1640ft | 102 fl | U/C



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

Prep??


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by flytosky










by raynor666










by dhf3000


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

Is there a final height? This looks promising


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by 金陵老侉子


----------



## Speechless.♥ (Nov 8, 2012)

I´d like to believe it´s true... :cheers:


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

can anyone substantiate it further?  There was also a post about >600m rumors on the last page.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

602m please !!!


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

It's Greenland. Believe nothing!


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

lets hope it will be a 400-meter building :grass:
so I would believe :grass:


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

https://m.weibo.cn/status/4291333994334376?

600m official confirmation


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

http://nj.house.ifeng.com/detail/2018_04_27/51448344_0.shtml


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Promo video
https://v.qq.com/x/page/c0712zixq26.html

Some stills


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

https://m.weibo.cn/status/4288941001457899


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

600m confirmed by CTBUH today
http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/building/greenland-jinmao-international-financial-center/30878


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

https://media.weibo.cn/article?obje...id=1076036013479309&id=2309404288439972437908


----------



## Ch.W (Oct 18, 2013)

ed500 said:


> Promo video
> https://v.qq.com/x/page/c0712zixq26.html


Very nice, thanks for the great update. 
Reminds me a bit of 23 Marina, my favorite in the Dubai marina cluster.

Do we have also more information about this supertall?


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

Ch.W said:


> Do we have also more information about this supertall?


we do, we do.... 


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1666748&page=2


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

http://kuaibao.qq.com/s/20180910F14X4S00?refer=spider
http://www.gzrbs.com/h-pd-181.html


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by 最近De未来


----------



## ssoott (Feb 4, 2018)

Interesting crown


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

^^^^
it is a nice design, but I wish it were thicker


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Zaz965 said:


> ^^^^
> it is a nice design, but I wish it were thicker


height 1107px, width 129px
height 500m, width around 58.3m

58m is quite thick for a boxy building already.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

^^^^^
I wish a width around 70m


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

^^
It is a boxy building, so look on it from a 45 degree angle and it'll appear 80m wide


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by nevins

2020/08/01












































*


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Alot going on there! Exciting


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

that rectangular structure looks like a subway station


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

Zaz965 said:


> that rectangular structure looks like a subway station


Would make sense for this new cbd


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

September 02 by myqqj


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Update





大干快上！干！大江北！！！ - 南京 - 高楼迷摩天族


大干快上！干！大江北！！！ ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

Munwon said:


> Update
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No pictures but they're saying they've reached the ground floor in October idk what other major things were mentioned besides 417m building within the vicinity


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

Munwon said:


> Update
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*by 最近De未来*


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Subways, Highway tunnels and supertalls all in one!


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

Did you get the pics from the same thread as the link or somewhere else? I wanna post pics too lol. Do I need a membership on that site or something


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

trustevil said:


> Did you get the pics from the same thread as the link or somewhere else? I wanna post pics too lol. Do I need a membership on that site or something


Yes, to view pics on Gaoloumi you need to sign up.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

And to sign up you need a photo ID... or so I've heard.


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

A Chicagoan said:


> And to sign up you need a photo ID... or so I've heard.


I don't know about now so i can't say, but when i signed up years ago it was easy just like this site.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

ed500 said:


> I don't know about now so i can't say, but when i signed up years ago it was easy just like this site.


I signed up last year, it was a bit confusing (I had to translate the page into English) and then earlier this year someone told me that they tried and had to present a photo ID.


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Side towers





















































































这套稀缺的MINI型公寓 可能是南京最后一批！_中国江苏网


在南京新政之下，扬子江金茂悦领寓A5的mini型公寓，或将成为南京最后一批30方面积段酒店式公寓。



house.jschina.com.cn












炫酷效果图曝光！绿地金茂国际金融中心又一地块动了！


A4地块作为绿地金茂IFC首发地块，主塔建筑高度约135米，共29层，共由单户建面约170-280㎡的 甲级平层办公、建面约2000㎡商墅与建面约200-500㎡底层商铺三种业态组成，由绿地操盘。




twgreatdaily.com


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

Photo id on a Chinese website is a red flag lol. Those side towers have heights? The height limit in my city is like 400ft I bet those towers in the pics are around that height. Salt Lake City is pretty lame with their height restrictions idk if it has to do with flight paths I don't think so though I've never seen a plant fly over downtown


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

A2-175m
A3-150m
A4-150m
A5-100m


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Slight height change, A1 now *499.8m, 102 fl* and A4 now 135m




















-- 江苏房地产金融




关于“江北国际金融中心及其内部组团项目” 地名命名的批复


----------



## Dude254 (Jul 20, 2015)

Its just 500 metre tall tower.Good news!


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Anyone have any plans/diagrams of the entire complex?


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> Anyone have any plans/diagrams of the entire complex?


check the second source above:



https://www.jsfdcjr.com/Home/Article/detail/id/5827.html


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

I get this one mixed up with Xi'an Greenland center. I like this design better. Hopefully it goes up as quickly as Xi'an


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by myqqj 










by zaswxxcc


----------



## Dude254 (Jul 20, 2015)

How far is this tower from Zifeng tower?


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Dude254 said:


> How far is this tower from Zifeng tower?


Over 9 km:


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

omg, the west side of the city is an entire new district?


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

I wish this was as far along as it's twin Greenland center


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by myqqj


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

A2, 175m | 40 fl




















NO.2017G41地块-A2地块项目规划设计方案批前公示


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

下个5年，河西南或许拼不过江北核心区_腾讯新闻


当下南京城建主要集中于长江两岸，尤其以江北核心区以及河西南部为主，一方面有较多的土地储备，另一方面区位都非常优越，且存在相辅相成的态势，不过要论前景，下个5年河西南或略逊于江北核心区。就目前的重点工……




new.qq.com


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

What's that say? Looks like a news segment about the building


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

trustevil said:


> What's that say? Looks like a news segment about the building


The headline says "In the next 5 years, Hexi (I assume this refers to the CBD with Nanjing WTC, Nanjing Financial City etc.) cannot beat Jiangbei (the district this is located in) - Tencent News".


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

The plan is to reach 75m by the end of the year. Posted on Gaoloumi by Mannix- via 南京江北新区公众号/@摩天江北


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

So many attractive buildings, but not very close each other. Imagine one big cluster, madness. And many problems of course for the city, traffic, a huge mass of people blocking inputs and outputs to the cluster. But we are just fans, the Chinese know how to plan.  If Greenland Chengdu is Munwon's tower (he says so many times that he loves this building). On the other hand, ed500 and Nanjing's Greenland are connected. Ed's tower. Cheers!  And thanks, each of your posts is not only pics, but also very informative.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

there is another 320m tower on that info sheet, do we have a thread and info?


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

KillerZavatar said:


> there is another 320m tower on that info sheet, do we have a thread and info?


If your referring to the 320m in the lower left i don't think that's a building, looks like a key to the chart.


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

KillerZavatar said:


> there is another 320m tower on that info sheet, do we have a thread and info?





ed500 said:


> If your referring to the 320m in the lower left i don't think that's a building, looks like a key to the chart.


Isn't it this building?
NANJING | Jiangbei New Financial Center Plot A | 320m | 1050ft | 63 fl | Pro | SkyscraperCity
And this is the 300m one
NANJING | Jiangbei New Financial Center Plot C | 300m | 984ft | 57 fl | Pro | SkyscraperCity


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

germanicboy said:


> Isn't it this building?
> NANJING | Jiangbei New Financial Center Plot A | 320m | 1050ft | 63 fl | Pro | SkyscraperCity
> And this is the 300m one
> NANJING | Jiangbei New Financial Center Plot C | 300m | 984ft | 57 fl | Pro | SkyscraperCity


yes thats the one on the map, but killer said another 320m tower so i assumed he was referring to the 320 written in the lower left corner.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

no i was referring to the 320m one on the map. thanks for reposting the thread, i haven't kept up-to-date for this area.


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by zaswxxcc


----------



## Dude254 (Jul 20, 2015)

How many towers are being constructed in total here?


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

^^ 8 buildings will start rising until end of the year. Most are Non-skyscraper highrises. The two other supertalls will hopefully start next year.



ed500 said:


> The plan is to reach 75m by the end of the year. Posted on Gaoloumi by Mannix- via 南京江北新区公众号/@摩天江北


----------



## Santiago Bruno (Apr 6, 2021)

ed500 said:


> Rumours of 600+ now, looks that way based on the first render.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the other super-tall building across the river? Zifeng? Thanks!


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Santiago Bruno said:


> What is the other super-tall building across the river? Zifeng? Thanks!


Probably Hexi Yuzui Tower.








NANJING | HeXi Yuzui Financial District | 499m | 1636ft...


CSCEC announced it has signed a cooperation agreement to build Nanjing's tallest tower. Still no images, but certainly to tall to ignore it. http://www.cscec.com.cn/art/2013/10/15/art_33_108275.html




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Santiago Bruno (Apr 6, 2021)

A Chicagoan said:


> Probably Hexi Yuzui Tower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ur D man thx!!


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Yet another case of great tower designs in horrifying urban planning. Mostly empty megablocks and most streets appear to be 8-10 lanes wide


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Has the foundation been poured yet?


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

500米限高令下的南京两大超级摩天楼状况_腾讯新闻


前言南京：简称“宁”，古称金陵、建康，是江苏省会、东部地区重要的中心城市 。2020年GDP达14817.95亿元，人口931万。历史上从三国的吴国开始近400年间，连续有六个朝代(吴、东晋、宋、……




new.qq.com


----------



## demographer (May 18, 2021)

Tower 500 m?


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

demographer said:


> Tower 500 m?


Yes


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by *031116LG

















*


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

The land of the project was auctioned for 9 billion green land in 2017. At that time, it was requested to build the tallest building in Jiangbei with a total height of 550m-600m.

Later, it was affected by the "Notice on Further Strengthening the Management of Urban and Building Features" issued by the Ministry of Housing and Urban-Rural Development and the National Development and Reform Commission: strict restrictions on the blind planning and construction of super high-rise "skyscrapers" in various regions, and generally no new buildings over 500 meters are allowed , The design plan is adjusted to 499.8 meters.

Project height: 499.8 meters

Project floor: 102 floors

Project design: SOM
























500米限高令下的南京两大超级摩天楼状况_腾讯新闻


前言南京：简称“宁”，古称金陵、建康，是江苏省会、东部地区重要的中心城市 。2020年GDP达14817.95亿元，人口931万。历史上从三国的吴国开始近400年间，连续有六个朝代(吴、东晋、宋、……




new.qq.com


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by *HLiu187


























*


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

By @我在定山大街等你, posted on Gaoloumi by *Mannix-*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-08-18 by beryeelee


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

by 南京摩天汉 on Weibo


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

the developers made a helipad


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

500米！南京第一高“绿地金茂国际金融中心”开始底板浇筑！


500米！南京第一高“绿地金茂国际金融中心”开始底板浇筑！,金茂,国际金融中心,商务区,南京,江北新区




www.163.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-08-21 by xuhelin


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Pouring complete, by 我在定山大街等你 on Weibo


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

Pouring from 2021-08-21 by 031116LG


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

历史性一刻！江苏第一高楼崛起！南京500米超高层即将破土而出 - 太阳信息网


8月21日，南京市江北新区地下空间绿地500米超高层底板大体积混凝土开始浇筑，约34000立方米混凝土将连续不间断浇筑约72小时。这意味着，绿地南京国际金融中心即将开启地上施工建设的帷幕，“破土而出、向上生长”，为南京江北新区中央商务区的建设发展注入新活力！工程建设如火如荼，现场一片繁忙景象。为确保疫情防控期间建设工程安全有序地进行，绿地“防疫、建设”两手抓，定时消杀、测温，施工有序、管控有效，展现着绿地温度、国企担当！绿地南京国际金融中心绿地南京国际金融中心位于江北新区中央商务区核心，南临长江，规划包括一栋24米高的裙房和一栋499.8米高的塔楼。项目涵盖甲级办公、总部独栋、五星酒店、...




sunnews.site


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

two more supertalls on the way for the area (350m and 300m), posted on Gaoloumi by xuhelin


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by *HLiu187

















*


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

That building with 2 circles looks very interesting. Anyone know what it is?


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Munwon said:


> That building with 2 circles looks very interesting. Anyone know what it is?


Nanjing Jiangbei New District Civic Center


南京江北新区市民中心工程


----------



## HG9 (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by *beryeelee


























*


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by jspop999


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Render


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ That looks very cool. Great design.


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by beryeelee


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

structure almost reaching the ground


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

Design is still the same as the earliest render that's a relief even though being shorter it looks great although there's 3 other buildings that look almost the same uc right now.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

trustevil said:


> Design is still the same as the earliest render that's a relief even though being shorter it looks great although there's 3 other buildings that look almost the same uc right now.


that's what happens when creative and unique projects get killed off for being "weird" and you set an arbitrary height limit of 500m. You get several 499m towers all being boxes with slightly different angles, but the general shape is mostly the same and efficient. These towers are still all beautiful, but something like Shanghai World Financial Center is just much more unique and recognizable.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

KillerZavatar said:


> that's what happens when creative and unique projects get killed off for being "weird" and you set an arbitrary height limit of 500m. You get several 499m towers all being boxes with slightly different angles, but the general shape is mostly the same and efficient. These towers are still all beautiful, but something like Shanghai World Financial Center is just much more unique and recognizable.


I think the problem is not the height itself, china should build fatter buildings. a fat 499-meter buildings is more iconic than a slim 499-meter building, in my opinion 😁 😁 😁


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

499towersofchina said:


> Chicagoan. Why in your opinion do you believe is the reason for why there are much more users looking up, researching and updating Chinese projects compared to 2019?


I'm not sure. But a lot of users have joined from 2020 to now, who participate in discussions on Chinese buildings, you included.


----------



## thestealthyartist (11 mo ago)

Perhaps quarantine?

People get bored, the skyscraper enthusiasts among(us) them start researching into their hobbies, that's how.


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

499towersofchina said:


> Chicagoan. Why in your opinion do you believe is the reason for why there are much more users looking up, researching and updating Chinese projects compared to 2019?


Imo
There are more active projects in China nowadays than ever before 
The rest of the world has fewer projects comparison to 2019
So China is basically stealing the show now. And as the Chinese economy speeds up throughout 2022 we will likely see many new projects


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

I would say it's because those who used to update Chinese threads regularly have now disappeared (z0rg, Oscillation) and the gap is filled by other users.
The fact that there are more active projects in China nowadays than ever before is debatable


----------



## thestealthyartist (11 mo ago)

Still though, how do you like the design?


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

thestealthyartist said:


> Still though, how do you like the design?


IMO:
Zhongnan Center > Greenland Jinmao IFC > Xi'an Greenland Centre


----------



## thestealthyartist (11 mo ago)

Same, except the first two are tied.

Zhongnan and Greenland Jinmao both have a satisfying design, but Xian Greenland looks too slim/too fat (depending on the angle) and a little off to me. Can't quite put my finger on why...


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Posted by beryeelee on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Khale_Xi said:


> Imo
> There are more active projects in China nowadays than ever before
> The rest of the world has fewer projects comparison to 2019
> So China is basically stealing the show now. And as the Chinese economy speeds up throughout 2022 we will likely see many new projects


are you sure about that? I know CTBUH is not complete when it comes to China, but it seems like the last couple of years have seen a decline in constructions, here is a graph until 2021 for 250m buildings (the graph is similar for 200m buildings and 300m buildings as well, but i think 300m buildings there aren't too many, so 250m might be better and 200m buildings i am more afraid of incomplete data than 250m which is hopefully somewhat more accurate). I think this drop might be explainable with Covid and Evergrande delays, and I hope that many delayed projects lead to a spike in 2022 and 2023, but we will see.


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

That graph is way off


----------



## thestealthyartist (11 mo ago)

Does anyone have any update on the tower of any kind?

There's gotta be some on Gaoloumi right?


----------



## thestealthyartist (11 mo ago)

Also, can someone tell me what that Aon Tower-like building to the left of IFC in the renders is? (Second tallest in the picture, second picture from top to bottom.)


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

KillerZavatar said:


> are you sure about that? I know CTBUH is not complete when it comes to China, but it seems like the last couple of years have seen a decline in constructions, here is a graph until 2021 for 250m buildings (the graph is similar for 200m buildings and 300m buildings as well, but i think 300m buildings there aren't too many, so 250m might be better and 200m buildings i am more afraid of incomplete data than 250m which is hopefully somewhat more accurate). I think this drop might be explainable with Covid and Evergrande delays, and I hope that many delayed projects lead to a spike in 2022 and 2023, but we will see.


I don't think the CTBUH is covering all 200m+ projects. Keep in mind that in SSC we sometimes open threads for Chinese projects when they are already T/O, I don't believe they are tracking more than 80%.

However, it its true that the number of completed projects declined in the last few years because in 2015-2017 the pace of towers being started slowed down quite much. But in the last 12-18 months they are starting projects everywhere. Never before I had seen SSC opening so many U/C threads for China, and I've been around since the forum was founded 

Just think of specific cities. Had you ever seen so many active projects in Shenzhen, Guangzhou, Shanghai, Nanjing, Wuhan, Chengdu, Xi'an, Hangzhou...? Yes, I know Shenyang, Tianjin or Chongqing had some crazy years in the past, with a lot of proposals being released, but 80% were just that, "proposals" never to be started. Nowadays we have an explosion of new projects being started and erected.


----------



## thestealthyartist (11 mo ago)

You've been around since the forum was founded, but your account was made last year.

Is this your new account or something? Or maybe you used to only watch?


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

thestealthyartist said:


> You've been around since the forum was founded, but your account was made last year.
> 
> Is this your new account or something? Or maybe you used to only watch?


I'm z0rg.


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

Khale_Xi said:


> I'm z0rg.


loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool
It was a long break


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Khale_Xi said:


> I'm z0rg.


bullsh*t, hahahahahahahahaha 😁 😁 😁

z0rg has a gorgeous muscle body


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Top 10 anime face reveals


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Now we just wait for @oscillation ...


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Zaz965 said:


> bullsh*t, hahahahahahahahaha 😁 😁 😁
> 
> z0rg has a gorgeous muscle body


LOOOL, you follow me on IG?

I was super busy 2011-2017 running my own small business and also those were very bad years for Chinese projects many proposals being cut, cancelled... I just lost my motivation...

But there's so much stuff going on once again...

I always kept an eye on the forum as a voyeur anyway hahaha


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Khale_Xi said:


> I was here when 911 and the forum had a .txt notepad layout. And I remember SWFC taking forever to be started and how excited we were when it was increased from 460m to 492m. I'm old, bitch!


The first time i remember being interested in Skyscrapers was reading a newspaper in 1998 at my grandparents home about the opening of Petronas Towers, and I thought how beautiful they were. Not too long after, my school class went to Berlin and we all had to make a small presentation and I used Skyscraperpage to print out a diagram with the TV tower and talked all about how the TV Tower compared to other structures in Germany. Other than for school projects, I however didn't have internet access, especially on my own computer until the mid 2000s, so I only checked in from time to time when I had access at the computer in school. Skyscrapercity I only really followed when Burj Khalifa was already rising.


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

I've been lurking on here before 9-11. I remember Hong Kong IFC, Taipei 101 and Roponggi Hills going up. 🤣
I was like what a skyscraper boom!


----------



## thestealthyartist (11 mo ago)

@Lincolnlover2005 So I've been trying to recreate your model on Sketchup, but I can't figure out how to extend the crown part while the tower is already tapered. I tried doing it in reverse (extend then taper) but it only complicates the model. How did you do it?

Greenland Jinmao International Financial Center | 3D Warehouse (sketchup.com)


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

Khale_Xi said:


> I was here when 911 and the forum had a .txt notepad layout. And I remember SWFC taking forever to be started and how excited we were when it was increased from 460m to 492m. I'm old, bitch!





Zaz965 said:


> indeed, swfc suffered many delays, but it is finally concluded
> year of conclusion: 2008
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah and its still one of the tallest buildings in the china and the world. I love the blue cladding and design. Idk if I was on here when that was going up but I was around before 1wtc was started. I was bitchin about the ugly design and hoping the 1776 height wasnt just vanity height. I do remember the old layout of this site. I would get on a public computer to look at updates on Greenland Wuhan. Anyways I hope these new quad 500m club building don't suffer the height cut or delays .


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

KillerZavatar said:


> The first time i remember being interested in Skyscrapers was reading a newspaper in 1998 at my grandparents home about the opening of Petronas Towers, and I thought how beautiful they were.


I still find petronas more gorgeous than merdeka 118


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Come check out my Sketchup model of the Jinmao IFC:





Greenland Jinmao International Financial Center | 3D Warehouse


The Greenland Jinmao International Financial Center is a 1640 ft (499.8 m) tall skyscraper under construction in Nanjing, China. Construction on the 102 floor tower began in 2019 and is planned to be completed in 2025 becoming the tallest building in Nanjing, surpassing the Zifeng Tower by 158...




3dwarehouse.sketchup.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> Come check out my Sketchup model of the Jinmao IFC:


how did you know the top has a helipad?


----------



## thestealthyartist (11 mo ago)

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> Come check out my Sketchup model of the Jinmao IFC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Niceeeee! Also the skybridge thingies are finally 3D!


----------



## thestealthyartist (11 mo ago)

Zaz965 said:


> how did you know the top has a helipad?


Found this photo from a year ago, it doesn't...?

Eh, it's fine, the model regardless looks really cool! If Lincoln ever wants to do another model revamp though...


----------



## thestealthyartist (11 mo ago)

Oh also can we have an F in the chat for the old Greenland Jinmao model

F


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

thestealthyartist said:


> Found this photo from a year ago, it doesn't...?
> 
> Eh, it's fine, the model regardless looks really cool! If Lincoln ever wants to do another model revamp though...
> 
> View attachment 2892502


Welp, back to work


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Zaz965 said:


> how did you know the top has a helipad?





ed500 said:


> by 南京摩天汉 on Weibo


----------



## thestealthyartist (11 mo ago)

rip

I think you should stick to the helipad though, that seems to be the newer iteration, while mine is from a year ago.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

lets wait some years to check this helipad


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Zaz965 said:


> lets wait some years to check this helipad


We definitely have a couple of years to wait


----------



## thestealthyartist (11 mo ago)

Oh yeah also, (really sorry to bother you this much) could you make a version of the Yuzui Complex model to only have the 500M building and not the surrounding buildings? Not that I don't like the surrounding buildings or your model of them, but I'd like to just have the 500M tower for personal use. If you don't have time or don't want to, it's completely cool!


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

thestealthyartist said:


> Oh yeah also, (really sorry to bother you this much) could you make a version of the Yuzui Complex model to only have the 500M building and not the surrounding buildings? Not that I don't like the surrounding buildings or your model of them, but I'd like to just have the 500M tower for personal use. If you don't have time or don't want to, it's completely cool!


I'm already working on it


----------



## thestealthyartist (11 mo ago)

Ayy thanks!


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

The Jiangbei CBD seems to progressing pretty well with this Supertall reaching ground level.


https://www.ixigua.com/7075072784698704397?logTag=b12d3de52b9e89a6bcd3


----------



## NanoRay (Dec 6, 2020)

499towersofchina said:


> The Jiangbei CBD seems to progressing pretty well with this Supertall reaching ground level.
> 
> 
> https://www.ixigua.com/7075072784698704397?logTag=b12d3de52b9e89a6bcd3
> ...


Where is the supertall? I see lots of the same sizes. 😵‍💫


----------



## thestealthyartist (11 mo ago)

Updates plsssssss


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-20 via albertnee from 20220820_南京江北新区定山大街-横江大道路口


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-21 by beryeelee


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

There is definitely work going on but won't cheer until it rises


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Munwon said:


> There is definitely work going on but won't cheer until it rises


It probably takes a while to stabilize the ground around a 500 meter tower or something


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

this building has a so gorgeous design, it should be thicker


----------



## Braudian88 (Aug 11, 2016)

Munwon said:


> There is definitely work going on but won't cheer until it rises


Dalian Greenland Center and R&F Guangdong Building in Tianjin only build 2 floors of core


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Posted by w124943292 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

13/09/22 by y1028


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

25/09/22 by albertnee


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Please don’t tell me it’s on hold


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Soon we will see the tallest building "break ground" in Nanjing, Jiangsu Province


Designed by SOM, Jinmao International Financial Center is located in the core of CBD in Jiangbei New District of Nanjing. After completion, the height will exceed the current tallest building in Nanjing (Zifeng Tower, which was also designed by SOM).




www.linkedin.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@ed500, is it on hold or just slow?


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

^^ hopefully just slow


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

24/10/22 by albertnee


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Google Earth imagery has finally been updated for Jiangbei New Financial Center, from 12/2022


----------

